# IPC 417.4.1 Shower & Tub Walls



## jar546

What products are approved for compliance with this code?

_Bathtub floors, shower floors, wall areas above built-in tubs that have installed shower heads and walls in shower compartments shall be constructed of smooth, corrosion-resistant and nonabsorbent waterproof materials. Wall materials shall extend to a height of not less than 6 feet (1829 mm) above the room floor level, and not less than 70 inches (1778 mm) above the drain of the tub or shower. Such walls shall form a water-tight joint with each other and with either the tub or shower floor._


----------



## classicT

Anything that meets the noted criteria.... Typically tile, PVC or FRP panels, or metal.


----------



## jar546

Ty J. said:


> Anything that meets the noted criteria.... Typically tile, PVC or FRP panels, or metal.



Here, even after the surround inspection is performed, usually as part of the drywall screw inspection, there is another inspection for the surround to comply with 417.4.1.  Just placing mastic and tile over a product like durock does not meet the code.


----------



## e hilton

Calls for “non absorbent material”.  Well that means tile grout can’t be used.


----------



## jar546

e hilton said:


> Calls for “non absorbent material”.  Well that means tile grout can’t be used.



Which is why it has to be waterproofed before you tile, no different than a built-up shower pan with liner.


----------



## classicT

jar546 said:


> Here, even after the surround inspection is performed, usually as part of the drywall screw inspection, there is another inspection for the surround to comply with 417.4.1.  Just placing mastic and tile over a product like durock does not meet the code.


For tub and showers, agree.

But can you please clarify that you are not also applying this to IBC Section 1210. Very similar language is used therein, but I'd state that waterproofing the wall next to a toilet is a bit extreme. Tiled walls with grout is an everyday typical wall treatment to meet the code requirement.

*Note that 1210.2.4 only requires waterproof joints for tubs and showers.*

*Section 1210 Toilet and Bathroom Requirements*
*1210.1 Required Fixtures*
The number and type of plumbing fixtures provided in any occupancy shall comply with Chapter 29.
*
1210.2 Finish Materials*
Walls, floors and partitions in toilet and bathrooms shall comply with Sections 1210.2.1 through 1210.2.4.
*1210.2.1 Floors and Wall Bases*
In other than _dwelling units_, toilet, bathing and shower room floor finish materials shall have a smooth, hard, nonabsorbent surface. The intersections of such floors with walls shall have a smooth, hard, nonabsorbent vertical base that extends upward onto the walls not less than 4 inches (102 mm).
*1210.2.2 Walls and Partitions*
Walls and partitions within 2 feet (610 mm) of service sinks, urinals and water closets shall have a smooth, hard, nonabsorbent surface, to a height of not less than 4 feet (1219 mm) above the floor, and except for structural elements, the materials used in such walls shall be of a type that is not adversely affected by moisture.
*Exception: *This section does not apply to the following buildings and spaces:
1. Dwelling units and sleeping units.
2. Toilet rooms that are not accessible to the public and that have not more than one water closet.​Accessories such as grab bars, towel bars, paper dispensers and soap dishes, provided on or within walls, shall be installed and sealed to protect structural elements from moisture.
*1210.2.3 Showers*
Shower compartments and walls above bathtubs with installed shower heads shall be finished with a smooth, nonabsorbent surface to a height not less than 72 inches (1829 mm) above the drain inlet.
*1210.2.4 Waterproof Joints*
Built-in tubs with showers shall have waterproof joints between the tub and adjacent wall.​


----------



## jar546

I posted about the plumbing code 417.4.1 and not about IBC 1210.

Even if you use a waterproof panel (Durock is not) you still have to have a waterproofing inspection for the joints.


----------



## mark handler

e hilton said:


> Calls for “non absorbent material”.  Well that means tile grout can’t be used.


That's why there is *Tile grout sealer*, but it needs to be reapplied every 2 years.


----------



## e hilton

Every 2 years ... yeah like thats going to happen.  And i bet the grout has to be cleaned real well first.


----------



## mark handler

e hilton said:


> Every 2 years ... yeah like thats going to happen.  And i bet the grout has to be cleaned real well first.


 yep.


----------



## steveray

jar546 said:


> I posted about the plumbing code 417.4.1 and not about IBC 1210.
> 
> Even if you use a waterproof panel (Durock is not) you still have to have a waterproofing inspection for the joints.



The pan liner I have to inspect.312.9...Not the walls...They just have to build those correctly


----------



## steveray

e hilton said:


> Every 2 years ... yeah like thats going to happen.  And i bet the grout has to be cleaned real well first.



Like testing your GFCI monthly....


----------



## steveray

Someone needs to tell these guys that their product is not allowed in showers...

https://www.norstoneusa.com/blog/installing-stacked-stone-shower/


----------



## HForester

Here is the Commentary for that section in the 2018 edition:

The enclosure walls for tub/showers or showers must extend to a height of not less than 6 feet (1829 mm) above the floor level of the room or 70 inches (1778 mm) above the drain, whichever is greater (see Commentary Figure 421.4). The walls and floors of bathtubs and showers must be constructed of smooth, corrosion-resistant and nonabsorbent materials to protect the underlying building materials from water damage and to provide for a surface that can be easily cleaned. These requirements apply to both factory-fabricated enclosures and field-constructed enclosures.

Where field-constructed tub/shower or shower enclosures are concerned, the IBC (Sections 2509.2 and 1210.3) regulates the materials of construction. Where the finished surface of the enclosure wall will be tile, the backing for the tile must be made of glass mat water-resistant backing panels, discrete nonasbestos fiber-cement interior substrate or nonasbestos fibermat-reinforced cement substrate sheets. The walls above the required height of the tub/shower or shower enclosure are only required to be of water-resistant gypsum board (commonly called “green board” or “blue board”). Where water-resistant gypsum board is used within tub or shower compartment areas (including the ceiling), the IBC prohibits installation of a vapor barrier behind the board. Where water-resistant gypsum board is used on ceilings within tub or shower compartment areas, 1/2-inch-thick (12.7 mm) board must be installed on a framing spacing of not greater than 12 inches (305 mm) center to center and 5/8-inch-thick (15.9 mm) board must be installed on a framing spacing of not greater than 16 inches (406 mm) center to center. Water-resistant gypsum board may be used as a backing board for tile installed beyond the required tub/shower or shower enclosure walls.

After the tile has been installed and grouted, the corners of the enclosure walls and the walls to the tub or shower receptor must be caulked to make those joints water tight.


----------



## steveray

Good to see that they are bringing up the greenboard framing spacing issue.....Tripped across that years ago....


----------



## jar546

steveray said:


> Good to see that they are bringing up the greenboard framing spacing issue.....Tripped across that years ago....


Is greenboard allowed in shower stalls?


----------



## steveray

Above 72"


----------



## ADAguy

mark handler said:


> yep.


Back in the day, showers were scratched and browned before tile was applied. They lasted forever.


----------

